# Are you a US medical student or trying to become one?



## Rehan

Are you currently enrolled at a US *medical school* or in the process of applying?

We'd love to hear from you about your experiences with different schools, interviews, and the application process and any difficulties you encountered. 

So please join the discussion and let us know about yourself! :lol:


----------



## Tharam06

Hi, I just graduated high school and im attending the university of texas at san antonio. I know I have a long road ahead becuase i want to eventually become a plastic surgeon. Do medical schools look to see how good the college you recieved your bachelors degree from? I know the university of texas at austin is a more prestigious school than utsa but does that matter to get into a med school. final question, how hard is it to get into a carribean med school if you cant get into an american med school?


----------



## Natacha

Not that hard where I'm at! Just have all your documents and have your money ready and you are in...


----------



## mdterrapin

hi everyone,
i had a question concerning the six year medical program that i have been hearing about lately. This program from what I hear is only offered in few states in the US and they take students out of high school. If anyone has any information that would be helpful. Thanks in advance. 
Umer


----------



## Calculas

hey everyone,

Well i m not going to join Medical[mbbs] but i am very much intrested in medical technology, which is very much getting evolved now a days.If anyone is studing this sub, then plz have a reply.

Take care


----------



## purpleprism

mdterrapin said:


> hi everyone,
> i had a question concerning the six year medical program that i have been hearing about lately. This program from what I hear is only offered in few states in the US and they take students out of high school. If anyone has any information that would be helpful. Thanks in advance.
> Umer


when i was in my senior year of high school some ppl from UC Riverside came to talk to us about a 7 year program. UCR would be linked to UCLA i believe...basically, you would do your undergrad at UCR but continue to med school in UCLA. the catch was that they would admit about 200+ students and that number would get cut in half every year because ppl would drop out or get booted out. they said they would probably only end up taking 20 students or so through to the med school part of it.

i dont know if that was what you were talking about at all..but hope it helps


----------



## taimur

*help*

any on ehave good info on combined 7 year MD progarams... can i get a list of such univesity's

thank you 

taimur


----------



## Natacha

Please read the forum thoroughly and refrain from posting the same post twice. Thank you.#happy


----------



## maymay85

I have heard that some people instead of applying to US Med Schools apply in the UK, or other foreign countries.

Ei; England, Puerto Rico

So, they study there because of the costs and Ive also heard it is easier and better. That you learn more. Afterwards they come back to the US and take the boards. I have thought about this, that way I get to travel at the same time....But I am still unsure.

*What do you guys think about this? #confused *


----------



## Rehan

I think studying abroad definitely has some great pros and cons:

*Pros:*

1) Learning about a different place, a different culture and developing a view of the world from a different perspective that you get to keep with you all your life.

2) Much more affordable tuition and living costs

3) Usually more patient contact and interaction for students

4) Many foreign schools do not require a 4 year bachelors degree as a pre-requisite for admission.

*Cons:*

1) Usually have to spend at least 1 year after graduation studying for the American boards to become licensed to practice in the US.

2) Living far away from home, friends, and family can be tough.

3) Sometimes you may have to learn another language or feel some culture shock at first.

4) May find it more difficult than American graduates in landing your very first job (residency) due to you being an International Medical Graduate .


Just some points I came up with off the top of my head, but yeah, I think there's definitely some great reasons to study abroad! #yes


----------



## Anjali

*im trying to apply for post graduation at us medical school,cud u help me??*

*<MOVED>

*ADMIN's Note: This post has been moved to the 'Beyond Med School' section. Please do not post the same post under different threads.


----------



## Teresa Teng

:hello:guys! I am a new a member in this site, so say hello hello hello #laugh 

I want to be a travel nurse which is my dream. I have been a nurse in Beijing China for 4 years. Now i am doing Bachelor of nursing in Australia, and will finish at this end of year. Then i also want to get nursing licence in usa, do u guys know how to apply it:?: Can i work in usa with holding a Australian Registered nurse certificate :?:


----------



## atenolol

Teresa your font is outstanding. Anyone who goes to med school in America is a sucker. (by sucker, I mean smarter than me).


----------



## rhys

HI,
I WISH TO ENROLL FOR PRE-MED IN USA,IN 2007,
WHICH PRE- UNIVERSITY COURSE IS THE BEST AND QUICKEST?
CAN I WRITE UK A-LEVELS IN JUNE2007?--WILL I BE IN TIME TO START PRE-MED IN 2007.
WHICH IS THE BEST ROUTE--I HOLD O-LEVELS(UK GCSE) AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## Malie

*Where are you attending?*



Natacha said:


> Not that hard where I'm at! Just have all your documents and have your money ready and you are in...


Natacha I have a question for you, since you are attending a school outside of the US. Will you still need to take the boards here in the US in which ever state you decide to practic in and will further education be needed since you attended school outside of the US? I met several people from Iraq who were doctors, but are now working at McDonalds and attending school all over again because they are unable to practice here in the US, which of course led me to my original question.

Any light that your able to shed on this would be greatly appreciated!#wink 

Malie


----------



## Rehan

Malie, international medical graduates (or IMGs) need to have graduated from a World Health Organization (WHO) and Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG) accreditted school in order to take the United States Medical Licensing Exam (USMLE) which then allows them to practice in the United States. Some states then require you to also get a specific state license but as a general rule if your school was approved for you to take the USMLE, you can get state licensure as well.


----------



## Malie

That is great to know. This sort of information was unknown to me since I reside in the United States. However, I may consider being schooled outside of the US in the very near future.


----------



## Rehan

Hey Malie, be sure to check out our International Medical Schools section to ask any questions you have.


----------



## sabubu

Rehan said:


> I think studying abroad definitely has some great pros and cons:
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> 1) Learning about a different place, a different culture and developing a view of the world from a different perspective that you get to keep with you all your life.
> 
> 2) Much more affordable tuition and living costs
> 
> 3) Usually more patient contact and interaction for students
> 
> 4) Many foreign schools do not require a 4 year bachelors degree as a pre-requisite for admission.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> 1) Usually have to spend at least 1 year after graduation studying for the American boards to become licensed to practice in the US.
> 
> 2) Living far away from home, friends, and family can be tough.
> 
> 3) Sometimes you may have to learn another language or feel some culture shock at first.
> 
> 4) May find it more difficult than American graduates in landing your very first job (residency) due to you being an International Medical Graduate .
> 
> 
> Just some points I came up with off the top of my head, but yeah, I think there's definitely some great reasons to study abroad! #yes[/quote]
> 
> 
> i just found this post because i wanted to see what the pros and cons were of going to a school in pakistan versus just staying here and sticking it out for like 10 yrs...i guess you save allot of money in the long run but won't having an IMG status damage you also in your future prospectives? or are you guranteed a job as a doctor in the US after passing the USMLE's? This is all so confusing!!! #eek #shocked


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum

you all are wayyyyyy incapable of getting into the US for med school. give it a rest.


----------



## Natacha

Sabubu,

To answer your question, in my opinion, no matter where you go to medical school, you always have to prove yourself capable of being a Doctor at the end of the journey. I think if you are capable of getting thhrough med school and passing your boards you are most likely capable of landing a residency, unless you don't interview well (which is a problem within itself). But, IMG's are or can be just as good as any USMG's. #yes


----------



## xXtippettsXx

hey im new to this but am incredibly interested in studying nursing in the USA i was wondering what is required of me as am 19 at the moment i am in my first year of a childcare diploma at college and am not sure if i need to complete a levels or if i can complete a diploma based education in america?


----------



## sabubu

natacha u r rite i shouldn't be freaking out about it - i want to be a doctor and God willing i will.


----------



## haaiko

I wanted to apply for UCLA, but, i saw an endless list of things to do. And the cost of being in a foreign country, not mentioning the fact that you need a "small" amount of money when you go to a private school (I read, that public schools are only for US citizens, so all of us has to apply for private, plz let me know if i'm wrong).

In my case, i go to a public school, but sometimes i pay like a private (private ain't up of USD 10.000 a year).

Why i didn't insisted in getting inside ucla, was, in first place, cause i'm rich and paying USD40.000 is nothing to me (can you realize that i'm being sarcastic?#sad), second of all, is that our educational level is not the best, but neither the worst, and well year by year the best are sponsored in US schools, and that's cool, may I be one of them one day? hope so...


By the way. can we share our study plans so we can see the big or small differences between we all around the world?#confused #confused


----------



## digen verma

I consider studying with Kasturba Medical College, Manipal a good option for students who would like to complete their studies and end up with jobs in U.S. hospitals. 

The best thing about KMCIC is its affiliation with American University of Antigua College of Medicine. It gives you the flexibility to enroll at either the Antigua campus or at KMCIC Campus itself.


----------



## cris_008

Hello ppl!!! I am new to this forum and i have few questions that I think u can help me with. Well i ama medical student from Colombia and i am interested in getting into a med school in the united states, i have revised the curriculum of most of the universities and during the 4th year the courses to take are obstetrics,peditrics, pschiatry and many other , many of those rotations only last 8 weeks. I am wondering how tough do you have to study for each rotation according to that schedule, i mean i study each of those rotations during one whole semester!! taking all of those rotations in only one year seems a lot of work.. i need to know how hard it is for medical students during that year, for example u can tell me how is a week's schedule during the week for a med student in 4th or 5th year.... if anyone can help me i would appreciate it a lot!!
Best wishes to all #wink


----------



## polly

Kasturba Medical College seems to be a good option. Could you tell me more about the college or provide me with the website address so that I can go through the site and find answer to numerous questions that I have?

And since this college is affiliated with American University of Antigua College of Medicine would it enable me to practice in US without appearing for any further exams or do I need to appear for US Medical Exams before I can start practicing in US?


----------



## polly

Can someone also tell me if I can still apply for admission at KMCIC for Fall '08 batch? And what is the last date for submitting forms?


----------



## MADEHA

rhys said:


> HI,
> I WISH TO ENROLL FOR PRE-MED IN USA,IN 2007,
> WHICH PRE- UNIVERSITY COURSE IS THE BEST AND QUICKEST?
> CAN I WRITE UK A-LEVELS IN JUNE2007?--WILL I BE IN TIME TO START PRE-MED IN 2007.
> WHICH IS THE BEST ROUTE--I HOLD O-LEVELS(UK GCSE) AT THE MOMENT.


 u doing o levels???? frm where???


----------



## cinderella

haaiko said:


> I wanted to apply for UCLA, but, i saw an endless list of things to do. And the cost of being in a foreign country, not mentioning the fact that you need a "small" amount of money when you go to a private school (I read, that public schools are only for US citizens, so all of us has to apply for private, plz let me know if i'm wrong).
> 
> In my case, i go to a public school, but sometimes i pay like a private (private ain't up of USD 10.000 a year).
> 
> Why i didn't insisted in getting inside ucla, was, in first place, cause i'm rich and paying USD40.000 is nothing to me (can you realize that i'm being sarcastic?#sad), second of all, is that our educational level is not the best, but neither the worst, and well year by year the best are sponsored in US schools, and that's cool, may I be one of them one day? hope so...
> 
> 
> By the way. can we share our study plans so we can see the big or small differences between we all around the world?#confused #confused


just to correct u, US med schools are not for citizens only, u can apply to a public school as a permanent resident.


----------



## Faizee

*Askin for post graduate programme*



Natacha said:


> Not that hard where I'm at! Just have all your documents and have your money ready and you are in...[/quote
> 
> Hey Natacha,
> 
> my name is Faizee em in first year studying in Dow Medical College in Karachi, Pakistan.
> I will complete ma five years here wanna ask that after completing my MBBS programme i wanna go to UK or USA for ma post graduate programme(Masters) like cardiosurgeon etc.
> 
> Can u tell me bout the scholarships in UK or USA? the procedure for applying there?? how much it costs on the whole for an international student?


----------



## scperera

Hello i am a pre-med student. what is the quickest way to gain a MD..? does everybody has to go through 4yrs premed+ 4yrs med school..


----------



## military2727

Hello All,

I plan to pursue Medical studies in Canada due to my residency conditions in Canada and eventually move to US. Please let me know that what times it takes to be a MD once you have completed the undergraduate degree in life and health science. I have researched some of the US schools and their requirements are of one additional year before one can enter US medical school. What the sequence with time duration. If you do MD from US do you have to appear for USMLE?

I would request Natacha & Rehan to provide their valuable comments.

Regards,
Faraz


----------



## MastahRiz

If you want to practice in the US then you always have to take the USMLE.


----------



## ridah

hi guys,im a medical student at present in 2nd year in pakistan,im a nationality holder US,i wana seek my further knowledge in a US medical school.is there any way of transfer or still have to complete my 3years here then come afterwards...please anyone guide me through.what will be best,im confused,i dont wana waste my time actuaaly


----------



## MastahRiz

You can't get into an American medical school without a 4 year undergraduate bachelor's degree w/ honors. If you want to do medicine stick to doing an MBBS from Pakistan. Afterwords you can take the US medical licensing exam and apply for an internship/residency in the US.


----------



## ridah

okay thanks for helping through...


----------



## dimples4sb

Hi Rehan. I found your post to be very informative and easily navigatable. On that note, I would like to know what can one do if they haven't taken physics in high school and or in college and in high school transcripts I don't believe they show labs with chemistry and biology. What can one do to try to get in med schools in pakistan given this senerio?


----------



## MastahRiz

^Off-topic! That belongs in the Pakistan med schools section.


----------



## hammad khan

dimples4sb said:


> Hi Rehan. I found your post to be very informative and easily navigatable. On that note, I would like to know what can one do if they haven't taken physics in high school and or in college and in high school transcripts I don't believe they show labs with chemistry and biology. What can one do to try to get in med schools in pakistan given this senerio?


Sorry rizwan i am giving him answerer in here. Dimples4sb please try to post your question to Pakistan schools next time if the question is regarding pakistan med school . This is place for USA med school. Well answerer for you is you will not be able to get IBCC certificate with out subject physics, but you can try to get admission in pakistan with sat2 scores it will be difficult to get admission with out physics but you can try sat is also require as entry exam..... For labs High school don't put theme on transcripts because for passing out your class the 10-25% of marks came from labs so by showing class passing means you have pass lab as well. I hope you knew that when a student fail any class in high school he/she have to repeat lab again even though she/he has passed it in last semester. If you have any more questions or want to shar any thing about pak med you can post to pakistan section. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## nikole95.7

rhys said:


> HI,
> I WISH TO ENROLL FOR PRE-MED IN USA,IN 2007,
> WHICH PRE- UNIVERSITY COURSE IS THE BEST AND QUICKEST?
> CAN I WRITE UK A-LEVELS IN JUNE2007?--WILL I BE IN TIME TO START PRE-MED IN 2007.
> WHICH IS THE BEST ROUTE--I HOLD O-LEVELS(UK GCSE) AT THE MOMENT.


Natacha I have a question for you, since you are attending a school outside of the US. Will you still need to take the boards here in the US in which ever state you decide to practic in and will further education be needed since you attended school outside of the US? I met several people from Iraq who were doctors, but are now working at McDonalds and attending school all over again because they are unable to practice here in the US, which of course led me to my original question.


----------



## MastahRiz

^Leave SPAM here again and you'll be banned. Thanks.


----------



## Ayman zaki

Hi how u doin ??
i'm a new member in this site and i'd like to get a clerk ship or clinical elective in USA i think they r the same ,, anyway i don't know wat to do , so anybody can tell me how to get started and wat's required to get through .......


----------



## riofebdinan12

I know I have a long road ahead becuase i want to eventually become a plastic surgeon.


----------



## soha khan

Hi everyone!

I am doing A'level from Pakistan and plan to pursue medicine from either Australia or the US.Its such a hassle looking up all the requirements of each and every uni and trying to keep up with that! :/

I'm sort of confused because medicine in the US sounds like a very strenuous pathway.Do you think it'd be better if I give up the idea of US and stick to australia?what might be the pros and cons of doing that??PLEASE HELP ME OUT.

Regards,


----------



## soha khan

Hi everyone!

I'm doing my A'level from pakistan and plan to pursue medicine from either the US or australia.But its just so hard trying to look up the requirements of every other college/uni and keeping up with that!I'll be giving my SATs this Sept just so I can apply to the US but australia requires UMAT and ISAT when id apply for a 5/6 year mbbs over there.both these exams are not conducted in pakistan which places me in a very precarious situation.
And now here's the catch.My family has their immigration filed and its in its final stages.With that in mind and the fact that UMAT AND ISAT are not offered in Pak, what do you think would be a wise decision-Australia or the US?and what might be the pros and cons of taking that decision?

please help me out


----------



## Sam212

soha khan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm doing my A'level from pakistan and plan to pursue medicine from either the US or australia.But its just so hard trying to look up the requirements of every other college/uni and keeping up with that!I'll be giving my SATs this Sept just so I can apply to the US but australia requires UMAT and ISAT when id apply for a 5/6 year mbbs over there.both these exams are not conducted in pakistan which places me in a very precarious situation.
> And now here's the catch.My family has their immigration filed and its in its final stages.With that in mind and the fact that UMAT AND ISAT are not offered in Pak, what do you think would be a wise decision-Australia or the US?and what might be the pros and cons of taking that decision?
> 
> please help me out


I can only speak for US med schools. You will need a bachelor's degree to apply to US medical schools. Very few US medical schools accept foreign students, therefore, it will be to your advantage to apply with permanent resident status (which you should have soon if your parents are filing for US immigration). Competition is stiff and medical education is ridiculously expensive so the cards are dealt against you as a foreigner. However, if you will attain permanent residence soon, I suggest that you enroll in an American University for bachelors degree. Do well from there on out in school and the MCAT and you won't have a problem getting an acceptance.


----------



## akira12

mdterrapin said:


> hi everyone,
> i had a question concerning the six year medical program that i have been hearing about lately. This program from what I hear is only offered in few states in the US and they take students out of high school. If anyone has any information that would be helpful. Thanks in advance.
> Umer


hey everyone,

Well i m not going to join Medical[mbbs] but i am very much intrested in medical technology, which is very much getting evolved now a days.If anyone is studing this sub, then plz have a reply.


----------



## phuonguyen05

I know I have a long road ahead becuase i want to eventually become a plastic surgeon.
#angry


----------



## thuyuyen

I know I have a long road ahead becuase i want to eventually become a plastic surgeon.#angry


----------



## Guest

Well i m not going to join Medical[mbbs] but i am very much intrested in medical technology, which is very much getting evolved now a days.If anyone is studing this sub, then plz have a reply.


----------



## LucySwich

*LucySwich*

Hi all. I am very happy for all post. Look good post. Many thnaks


----------



## tugume

iam ugandan doing medicine at kilimanjaro christian medical college next to the tallest mountain in the world kilimanjaro!! iam joining 4th yr in october i would like to do my six week medical elective in america thou i have no clue on how to apply and the requirements


----------



## chirodoc21

Hopefully I'll get in soon!


----------



## hoangcuc

I'm going to pull some information together and post up about superchargers for the 2.8


----------



## Browneyess

*custom logo rugs*

I would have to disagree not only with the opinions that were made in this entry but I would also like to disagree with some of the comments that were made I think you should know more about the topic before writing on it.


----------



## narytahis

And now here's the catch.My family has their immigration filed and its in its final stages.With that in mind and the fact that UMAT AND ISAT are not offered in Pak, what do you think would be a wise decision-Australia or the US?and what might be the pros and cons of taking that decision?#angry


----------



## katysa

I am very interested in this field ., Thanks for sharing the information as so with me


----------



## Kerry88

Competition is stiff and medical education is ridiculously expensive so the cards are dealt against you as a foreigner. However, if you will attain permanent residence soon, I suggest that you enroll in an American University for bachelors degree. Do well from there on out in school and the MCAT and you won't have a problem getting an acceptance.


----------



## Winton88

Hi how u doin ??
i'm a new member in this site and i'd like to get a clerk ship or clinical elective in USA i think they r the same ,, anyway i don't know wat to do , so anybody can tell me how to get started and wat's required to get through .......


----------



## foreverlora

i am very much intrested in medical technology, which is very much getting evolved now a days.If anyone is studing this sub, then plz have a reply.


----------



## joliesmith

I just logged onto DOL and noticed an update to the Rosie thread there. Rosie has been found finally! Great news.


----------



## Vavaly

I am happy to find so many useful information here in the post, we need develop more strategies in this regard, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ph.Krauss

Wish I had seen this before I went to med school. I'm sure my application would've been easier. Well, at least, I pulled through.


----------



## Backmun

The article is worth reading, I like it very much. I will keep your new articles


----------



## raza abbas

hi everybody!
im a o'level student living in pakistan.ive medical subjects
i wanna go towards surgery or research(specially in AIDS OR NEURO)
ive an uncle in new jersey he suggested me to do my a level and apply for admission in any good med. institute so ill b free from the tentions of hostels etc
what im confused about is that will i get a scholar ship in US if i get gud grades in A'level??coz ive herd tat medical education in us is really costly..and if i do it frm pakistan whats the disadvantage

WILL ANYBODY CARE TO SUGGEST ANY SUBJECT I SHOULD TAKE IN A LVL TAT WILL HELP ME WITH THE ADMISSONS
THANXX!


----------



## jeanleroiser

Please post a reply here when you come across an ad that either breaks the site or is particularly annoying. I'll investigate these and see if I can get them removed from rotation.


----------



## jeanleroiser

Please post a reply here when you come across an ad that either breaks the site or is particularly annoying. I'll investigate these and see if I can get them removed from rotation


----------



## rizwan94

*TRYING TO BECOME A US MEDICAL STUDENT*



Rehan said:


> I think studying abroad definitely has some great pros and cons:
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> 1) Learning about a different place, a different culture and developing a view of the world from a different perspective that you get to keep with you all your life.
> 
> 2) Much more affordable tuition and living costs
> 
> 3) Usually more patient contact and interaction for students
> 
> 4) Many foreign schools do not require a 4 year bachelors degree as a pre-requisite for admission.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> 1) Usually have to spend at least 1 year after graduation studying for the American boards to become licensed to practice in the US.
> 
> 2) Living far away from home, friends, and family can be tough.
> 
> 3) Sometimes you may have to learn another language or feel some culture shock at first.
> 
> 4) May find it more difficult than American graduates in landing your very first job (residency) due to you being an International Medical Graduate .
> 
> 
> Just some points I came up with off the top of my head, but yeah, I think there's definitely some great reasons to study abroad! #yes[/QUOTE]
> 
> A really helpful post.
> 1. I am a pre-medical and always wanted to study medicine in the US. I have been researching on becoming a US medical student, and found that 4 year BSc is a prerequisite for admission in medicine. So, can you post a list of US medial colleges that don't require a BSc? It'll be really helpful to all.
> 2. What about MCAT? What's the cut-off?


----------



## ComputerKid

rizwan94 said:


> A really helpful post.
> 1. I am a pre-medical and always wanted to study medicine in the US. I have been researching on becoming a US medical student, and found that 4 year BSc is a prerequisite for admission in medicine. So, can you post a list of US medial colleges that don't require a BSc? It'll be really helpful to all.
> 2. What about MCAT? What's the cut-off?


All U.S. medical schools require you to have a bachelor's degree prior to applying. MCAT is also required and schools don't really publish what score they are requiring for admission since they base it off of a variety of factors besides MCAT also.


----------



## Jabrafm

*Thanks! And once again** I agree with your sharings. I will go on to share.*


----------



## Marek Svoboda

I am in international student from Europe applying to an American med school - if you guys have any questions, pm me or look at my blog!!
Good luck to everyone!


----------

